# How good is the Yamaha YHT 697



## bvivekd (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello there!

I'm looking for a HTIB system within around 700 bucks and this model (Yamaha YHT 697) caught my eye. 
I'm not able to find enough reviews online regarding this.

Anyone have any idea regarding this? Or do you think I can get something better than this system

Cheers


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are very few if any HTIB systems that are worth buying due to lack of quality and features. Most of the time the speakers do not have normal connections and the receiver is very basic.

I would highly recommend this Onkyo HT S7500 for well less than the Yamaha and much better all around.


----------

